# Much needed advice please!!!!!



## Brooker (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi
My partner and I are moving from the UK to HK in the summer 2014. She is a History teacher and is not finding it too difficult to find jobs worth applying to. I on the other hand am a qualified electrician with 6 years construction site experience and I am struggling to find any jobs that don't ask for a degree. 

We are definitely coming out to HK so finding a job is essential! I am prepared to do any work (construction or otherwise), just as long as I can pay my rent and get a visa.

Could somebody please tell me the best way to find work as an electrician and what are the chances of me getting some kind of work and also a working visa before I melt down into a shameful pool of despair?

Many thanks

Brooker


----------



## boroboy (Mar 19, 2013)

Brooker said:


> Hi
> My partner and I are moving from the UK to HK in the summer 2014. She is a History teacher and is not finding it too difficult to find jobs worth applying to. I on the other hand am a qualified electrician with 6 years construction site experience and I am struggling to find any jobs that don't ask for a degree.
> 
> We are definitely coming out to HK so finding a job is essential! I am prepared to do any work (construction or otherwise), just as long as I can pay my rent and get a visa.
> ...


I am not an expert in this field but is the degree requirement put so that the company can sponsor your visa or as a requirement to do the job? If you can get a dependent pass from your wife then the company won't need to sponsor you so it might be easier. I noticed you said 'partner' so you probably aren't married so it will be difficult to get a dp. With the cheap labour here I don't know how much electricians get paid and the not knowing the language might be a big barrier for entry.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Without a degree or being able to speak cantonese or mandarin, it will be difficult to find work. (I was 7 months before getting a place with my wife's employer) but there are jobs there.


----------



## Brooker (Dec 5, 2013)

Thank you for the response


----------



## Brooker (Dec 5, 2013)

dunmovin said:


> Without a degree or being able to speak cantonese or mandarin, it will be difficult to find work. (I was 7 months before getting a place with my wife's employer) but there are jobs there.


Was it difficult to get a visa out there without a job to begin with? Did you get a working visa straight away? I am not married to my partner so I don't suppose that would go very far towards a visa application?

Thanks


----------



## michn23 (Dec 7, 2013)

Brooker said:


> Was it difficult to get a visa out there without a job to begin with? Did you get a working visa straight away? I am not married to my partner so I don't suppose that would go very far towards a visa application?
> 
> Thanks


You need to be married to your partner in order to be eligible to apply for a dependent visa. A dependent visa will allow you to look for a job without having your employer applying a working visa for you.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

I arrived before the handover and didn't need a visa at that time/


----------

